

Skype Downtime Today - tshtf
http://blogs.skype.com/en/2010/12/skype_downtime_today.html

======
jameskilton
Kind of wondering why a few of these "mega-supernodes" didn't already exist.
Does Skype seriously rely on the connectivity of computers it doesn't control?
That's what I read from the blog post at least.

~~~
bradleyland
Yes. From the very beginning, Skype was built as a kind of P2P messaging
service. That fact has, somehow, become lost along the way.

------
beej71
Apparently their blog is crumpling, too. :) Here's an article in the Register
on the matter:

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/22/skype/>

